# LOPI CAPE COD wood stove: Owner reviews!



## Holzwurm (Jul 17, 2013)

I have the opportunity to buy a 8 month old demo unit. I can't find any detailed reviews on the Cape Cod wood stove. When did this stove first come to market? How is the after sale support from the manufacturer? Any Pros and Cons? Ash pan seem pretty small, any issues with it? Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 17, 2013)

webby3650 has one.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/lopi-cape-cod-in-action.110098/


----------



## charly (Jul 17, 2013)

Holzwurm said:


> I have the opportunity to buy a 8 month old demo unit. I can't find any detailed reviews on the Cape Cod wood stove. When did this stove first come to market? How is the after sale support from the manufacturer? Any Pros and Cons? Ash pan seem pretty small, any issues with it? Thanks in advance for any input.


There was a report that the stainless steel upper baffle had warping issues and an  ash lip has been added to the bottom area inside the door as to keep the ashes from rolling out... I think you should be able to get those updates,,, ask!  Other then that it's suppose to be a really nice stove, as I almost bought a new one.. You should be fine,,,very nice stove indeed!  I saw one on person,, a big boy for sure


----------



## brakatak (Jul 17, 2013)

Anyone have reviews on the Cape Cod Insert ??


----------



## webby3650 (Jul 17, 2013)

My baffle did warp. I talked to a tech from Travis and they are supposed to be working on it. They said to remove it and bend it back. It sounds kinda barbarick, but it worked! I've had several hot fires since and it's still flat. 

The ash pan is small, as are all ashpans except the blaze king. The pan is sized comparably to any stove I've had and is just about as dirty and useless as any I've used. I'm just not a huge fan of ashpans, but I would sure never pass up a stove that I liked because of the ashpan.
I am very impressed and could not be happier with the stove!


----------



## Holzwurm (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I think I'll go for the Cape Cod stove and I'll let you know this winter how it performs.


----------



## charly (Jul 20, 2013)

Holzwurm said:


> Thanks everyone! I think I'll go for the Cape Cod stove and I'll let you know this winter how it performs.


Looks to be a really great stove.. It's in the Big Boy club for sure...I think you'll see nice long burn times..with lots of heat and little wood usage..being that it's a cat stove ,  you should get lots of heat on a low slow burn setting..


----------



## Sprinter (Jul 20, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> The ash pan is small, as are all ashpans except the blaze king


Most folks don't use the ash pans anyway.  They just aren't very useful.  Shoveling into a metal bucket works best.


----------



## begreen (Jul 20, 2013)

Holzwurm said:


> Thanks everyone! I think I'll go for the Cape Cod stove and I'll let you know this winter how it performs.


 
Great! Keep us posted and take lots of pictures. We love stove porn and this one is a beauty.


----------



## Elle (Jul 23, 2013)

Has anyone cooked on their cape cod?


----------



## webby3650 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have never tried to. With the convection top it would be hard, more like a simmer than a cook. It would keep things hot or simmer stew but that's about it.
On the plus side, the natural convection works very well!


----------



## Elle (Jul 24, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> I have never tried to. With the convection top it would be hard, more like a simmer than a cook. It would keep things hot or simmer stew but that's about it.
> On the plus side, the natural convection works very well!


 
yea, that's what others have said. Just wanted to hear it one more time I guess, lol.  I think that is the deciding factor for me....Princess Hybrid it is. A shame I really like the cape cod...like the look of it, the large window, have a local dealer, but cooking on it is a big deal so....  Thanks!


----------



## charly (Jul 24, 2013)

Elle said:


> yea, that's what others have said. Just wanted to hear it one more time I guess, lol. I think that is the deciding factor for me....Princess Hybrid it is. A shame I really like the cape cod...like the look of it, the large window, have a local dealer, but cooking on it is a big deal so.... Thanks!


Don't forget the Woodstock Progress Hybrid comes with a cook top,,, you simply just lift the three top stones up . Has three marked areas for pans..when your done, you flip the stones back done and now your back to a regular looking wood stove, plus it has an optional ash pan which is huge.... I agree, I think the Cape Cod is a really nice looking stove...


----------



## webby3650 (Jul 24, 2013)

Elle said:


> yea, that's what others have said. Just wanted to hear it one more time I guess, lol.  I think that is the deciding factor for me....Princess Hybrid it is. A shame I really like the cape cod...like the look of it, the large window, have a local dealer, but cooking on it is a big deal so....  Thanks!


I remember thinking that cooking was a big deal too. As it turns out, it happens so rarely that its no longer a big deal to me. Even when I had a stove that I could cook on, it was such a mess that it wasn't worth it. Oil and grease splatters don't look good on soapstone! Or any stove.


----------



## Elle (Jul 24, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> I remember thinking that cooking was a big deal too. As it turns out, it happens so rarely that its no longer a big deal to me. Even when I had a stove that I could cook on, it was such a mess that it wasn't worth it. Oil and grease splatters don't look good on soapstone! Or any stove.


 

good thoughts for sure. I'm going to end up flipping a coin....I know it, lol. Either way can't lose no matter which stove I get. Thanks all


----------



## Sprinter (Jul 24, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> I remember thinking that cooking was a big deal too. As it turns out, it happens so rarely that its no longer a big deal to me. Even when I had a stove that I could cook on, it was such a mess that it wasn't worth it. Oil and grease splatters don't look good on soapstone! Or any stove.


Me too.  It's kind of a novelty that soon wore off.


----------



## begreen (Jul 24, 2013)

Hide the mess when you are done.


----------



## Oupa (Jan 19, 2015)

Holzwurm said:


> I have the opportunity to buy a 8 month old demo unit. I can't find any detailed reviews on the Cape Cod wood stove. When did this stove first come to market? How is the after sale support from the manufacturer? Any Pros and Cons? Ash pan seem pretty small, any issues with it? Thanks in advance for any input.


I really like the stats for the Lopi Cape Cod, but the local dealer warned me away saying they have had draft issues with the stove. I don't want to install against the advice of the dealer because who am I going to turn to if there are problems, but I'd like to know the experience of others.
Also anyone want to recommend high efficiency/low polluting alternatives.  The footprint of the Cape Cod is a little big for our small house.


----------



## begreen (Jan 19, 2015)

Welcome Oupa. Maybe start a new thread on your particular home and needs. Provide a description of the house size, stove location and we'll offer some ideas.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jan 19, 2015)

Oupa said:


> I really like the stats for the Lopi Cape Cod, but the local dealer warned me away saying they have had draft issues with the stove. I don't want to install against the advice of the dealer


Dealers sometimes try to steer people away from good stoves, for a variety of reasons. However in this case there were a couple other issues that arose with this stove, can't remember the exact details but it has been a while and hopefully they've been remedied. webby3650  may know...


----------



## cherr (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi all,
I was just poking around the net and saw this site. We have had a Cape Cod from Lopi since August of 2014. It_ is_ a big stove, but we use it to heat the entire house. Draft is definitely not an issue as the stove pipe goes from the first floor, through the second, and then of course through the roof.  Probably 30' or so of pipe. The only issue we have had so far is the ceramic baffle can occasionally get plugged with ash or other debris and in order for the stove to function properly, we have to clean it with a vacuum and brush. It could be because of the wood I use, or because we did not let the stove get hot enough prior to shutting it down for the night. . No other issues, and a beautiful stove to look at, either with or without a fire.


----------



## begreen (Feb 5, 2015)

Welcome and thanks for the report cherr. If you can post a picture of your stove, we'd love to see it in action. Are you burning on these mild mid-50s days? If yes, are you able to burn low and slow in the stove? What are the burn times like for you?


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm glad it's working good for you. How long have you had it? I'm assuming this is still the first season for you? I see now you said August 2014. We'd love to see a picture of it!


----------



## cherr (Feb 5, 2015)

begreen said:


> Welcome and thanks for the report cherr. If you can post a picture of your stove, we'd love to see it in action. Are you burning on these mild mid-50s days? If yes, are you able to burn low and slow in the stove? What are the burn times like for you?


Thank you. I will post a picture with this reply, but not a spectacular fire at the moment, just a small one. We have used the stove just about daily, and everyday since November. We had a real cold spell (for around here) that lasted about 7 days and never got above mid 20's. Never had to fire up the furnace though! We just kept stuffing wood into the Cape Cod and it never let us down! Temps are much milder now, upper 30's at night, and lower 50's during the day, as an average range. I tend to keep small fires during the day, but mid to upper limit draft to keep the temps up. At night I stoke it up pretty good, and after it gets good and hot, shut it down. I usually have enough coals in the morning to start another without any kindling.


----------



## begreen (Feb 5, 2015)

Beautiful looking hearth and install there. It looks great.


----------



## Tenn Dave (Feb 5, 2015)

cherr said:


> View attachment 152725
> View attachment 152726
> 
> 
> Thank you. I will post a picture with this reply, but not a spectacular fire at the moment, just a small one. We have used the stove just about daily, and everyday since November. We had a real cold spell (for around here) that lasted about 7 days and never got above mid 20's. Never had to fire up the furnace though! We just kept stuffing wood into the Cape Cod and it never let us down! Temps are much milder now, upper 30's at night, and lower 50's during the day, as an average range. I tend to keep small fires during the day, but mid to upper limit draft to keep the temps up. At night I stoke it up pretty good, and after it gets good and hot, shut it down. I usually have enough coals in the morning to start another without any kindling.


Wow, that looks great.  Glad to hear you are having such good results with the Cod.


----------



## cherr (Feb 5, 2015)

webby3650 said:


> I'm glad it's working good for you. How long have you had it? I'm assuming this is still the first season for you? I see now you said August 2014. We'd love to see a picture of it!


Yes, first season, and getting acquainted pretty well. I have already made a change for the next cords of wood I cut, in that I will make them about 22" instead of 15 or so. I cut and split (with a maul) all of the wood before we even had the stove and never really considered it. But, it will be less work, and fill the firebox much better. Picture posted on previous reply.


----------



## cherr (Feb 5, 2015)

begreen said:


> Beautiful looking hearth and install there. It looks great.


Thank you!


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow . . . very nice looking hearth Cherr.


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 6, 2015)

cherr said:


> Yes, first season, and getting acquainted pretty well. I have already made a change for the next cords of wood I cut, in that I will make them about 22" instead of 15 or so. I cut and split (with a maul) all of the wood before we even had the stove and never really considered it. But, it will be less work, and fill the firebox much better. Picture posted on previous reply.


The design of the door and firebox make it kinda hard to load it full. To see its potential you will need that 22" wood. I actually cut a bunch of my 24" wood down to 12" and loaded straight in the door. I was able to get 4 24" logs in loaded east/west, I got the equivalent of 6 with 12" pieces. It was a pain to handle 12" logs though.


----------



## cherr (Feb 6, 2015)

webby3650 said:


> The design of the door and firebox make it kinda hard to load it full. To see its potential you will need that 22" wood. I actually cut a bunch of my 24" wood down to 12" and loaded straight in the door. I was able to get 4 24" logs in loaded east/west, I got the equivalent of 6 with 12" pieces. It was a pain to handle 12" logs though.


Hmmm...never considered that, but I can see how that may work. I am trying to reduce the amount of splitting I have to do, so this next batch will be 22". I am pretty sure a 24" piece would fit, but don't want to shoe-horn it in. I have a pretty even mix of Alder (which splits so nice!), Fir, and Hemlock. We also have some trees called "Bitter Cherry" that appears to be a hardwood and burns really well, but requires more effort than I want to expend on splitting with a maul, so I leave it in the round.


----------



## cherr (Feb 6, 2015)

firefighterjake said:


> Wow . . . very nice looking hearth Cherr.


Thanks Firefighterjake


----------



## cherr (Feb 9, 2015)

webby3650 said:


> The design of the door and firebox make it kinda hard to load it full. To see its potential you will need that 22" wood. I actually cut a bunch of my 24" wood down to 12" and loaded straight in the door. I was able to get 4 24" logs in loaded east/west, I got the equivalent of 6 with 12" pieces. It was a pain to handle 12" logs though.


Good Morning. I tried the smaller log size, and it worked out quite well! However, I think in the interest of a little less splitting the 22" pieces will be the norm. I will segregate out "log ends" out in the woodshed that are about 12" to utilize your method. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Parallax (Feb 9, 2015)

Beautiful looking stove. The fire show is amazing. Thought about the Cod but went with something else. Glad it's working out.


----------



## cherr (Feb 10, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Beautiful looking stove. The fire show is amazing. Thought about the Cod but went with something else. Glad it's working out.


Nice looking stove! We had thought about getting the porcelain coated version, similar to the color on your stove, but we went for the plain version. In our previous home we had a Quadra-Fire Voyageur Grand insert that was porcelain, and it sure looked great. Worked extremely well with the built in fan an auto-off feature, but not so convenient to clean out as the free standing unit we have now.


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 10, 2015)

cherr said:


> Nice looking stove! We had thought about getting the porcelain coated version, similar to the color on your stove, but we went for the plain version. In our previous home we had a Quadra-Fire Voyageur Grand insert that was porcelain, and it sure looked great. Worked extremely well with the built in fan an auto-off feature, but not so convenient to clean out as the free standing unit we have now.



Welcome fellow Washingtonian. I grew up just down the road in Silverdale. Up until a few years ago we would make regular trips to Sequim to eat at the Oak Table Café.

I really like your hearth. The stonework looks great. I've been setting tile all week and would love to rebuild my hearth to match yours someday.


----------



## cherr (Feb 11, 2015)

Highbeam said:


> Welcome fellow Washingtonian. I grew up just down the road in Silverdale. Up until a few years ago we would make regular trips to Sequim to eat at the Oak Table Café.
> 
> I really like your hearth. The stonework looks great. I've been setting tile all week and would love to rebuild my hearth to match yours someday.


Thank you...and yes, the Oak Table has the best breakfast in town!


----------



## BalsamoNY (Feb 13, 2015)

cherr said:


> View attachment 152725
> View attachment 152726
> 
> 
> Thank you. I will post a picture with this reply, but not a spectacular fire at the moment, just a small one. We have used the stove just about daily, and everyday since November. We had a real cold spell (for around here) that lasted about 7 days and never got above mid 20's. Never had to fire up the furnace though! We just kept stuffing wood into the Cape Cod and it never let us down! Temps are much milder now, upper 30's at night, and lower 50's during the day, as an average range. I tend to keep small fires during the day, but mid to upper limit draft to keep the temps up. At night I stoke it up pretty good, and after it gets good and hot, shut it down. I usually have enough coals in the morning to start another without any kindling.




Hello Cherr,
I also have the Lopi Cape Cod, I had it installed this past January and love it. It's been working great, but now when I push the right side air lever all the way in, I see a little smoke and a ghost flame. Have you had this problem too? This is my first stove, so I'm probably doing something wrong.


----------



## cherr (Feb 14, 2015)

BalsamoNY said:


> Hello Cherr,
> I also have the Lopi Cape Cod, I had it installed this past January and love it. It's been working great, but now when I push the right side air lever all the way in, I see a little smoke and a ghost flame. Have you had this problem too? This is my first stove, so I'm probably doing something wrong.


Hi, check the ceramic air baffle. Sometimes it will clog up if the stove is turned down real low before it is really hot. A flashlight may be needed to get a good look at it. If it is, use a  vacuum with a small brush attachment to clean it, obviously when the stove has cooled down.


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 14, 2015)

BalsamoNY said:


> Hello Cherr,
> I also have the Lopi Cape Cod, I had it installed this past January and love it. It's been working great, but now when I push the right side air lever all the way in, I see a little smoke and a ghost flame. Have you had this problem too? This is my first stove, so I'm probably doing something wrong.


The lever you are referring to is the bypass. Opening this bypasses the catalyst and the secondary combustion system. It needs to remain all the way open until the stove is up to 300 or so on the stove top. The bypass is either open or closed, no in between.
It could be that your cat is clogged with ash, mine did it pretty easily. Use a shop vac to gently suck the ash out of it. 

Also inspect the baffle that the cat sits on. It's made from thin Stainless Steel, Mine warped very badly.


----------



## BalsamoNY (Feb 14, 2015)

webby3650 said:


> The lever you are referring to is the bypass. Opening this bypasses the catalyst and the secondary combustion system. It needs to remain all the way open until the stove is up to 300 or so on the stove top. The bypass is either open or closed, no in between.
> It could be that your cat is clogged with ash, mine did it pretty easily. Use a shop vac to gently suck the ash out of it.
> 
> Also inspect the baffle that the cat sits on. It's made from thin Stainless Steel, Mine warped very badly.




Thank you very much, it looks like the baffle was clogged like my arteries, I just cleaned it out and fired it up. It's working much better now..


----------



## BalsamoNY (Feb 14, 2015)

webby3650 said:


> The lever you are referring to is the bypass. Opening this bypasses the catalyst and the secondary combustion system. It needs to remain all the way open until the stove is up to 300 or so on the stove top. The bypass is either open or closed, no in between.
> It could be that your cat is clogged with ash, mine did it pretty easily. Use a shop vac to gently suck the ash out of it.
> 
> Also inspect the baffle that the cat sits on. It's made from thin Stainless Steel, Mine warped very badly.



Thank you Cherr, that's exacty what the problem was.. I appreciate your help


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 14, 2015)

BalsamoNY said:


> Thank you very much, it looks like the baffle was clogged like my arteries, I just cleaned it out and fired it up. It's working much better now..


I assume it was the catalyst that was clogged? The baffle is what the cat sits on. Was it straight? Or curled up a little on the right hand side?


----------



## BalsamoNY (Feb 14, 2015)

webby3650 said:


> I assume it was the catalyst that was clogged? The baffle is what the cat sits on. Was it straight? Or curled up a little on the right hand side?


It was straight, I think the unit I have had the corrections made to the baffle and ash drawer. I had it installed last month and it came right from Travis industries. I appreciate your help, thanks


----------



## BalsamoNY (Feb 14, 2015)

View attachment 153534
View attachment 153534
View attachment 153532


----------



## BalsamoNY (Feb 14, 2015)

Got a nice burn going now If I could only do something with the wife's noisy birds it would be the perfect morning.. Lol


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 14, 2015)

BalsamoNY said:


> It was straight, I think the unit I have had the corrections made to the baffle and ash drawer. I had it installed last month and it came right from Travis industries. I appreciate your help, thanks


They haven't made any changes that I am aware of as of yet. They still don't acknowledge any issues with it unfortunately. 
It's a beauty! Nice hearth too!


----------



## BalsamoNY (Feb 14, 2015)

webby3650 said:


> They haven't made any changes that I am aware of as of yet. They still don't acknowledge any issues with it unfortunately.
> It's a beauty! Nice hearth too!



Thanks!! I was told by the salesman that they corrected these problems last year, but it's possible he was just being a salesman. Lol, I'll definitely keep an eye on the baffle for warping just to be sure. Do you think Envi-bricks are safe for this unit? My wood pile fell victim to the NY blizzard a few weeks back so  tried the envi bricks mixed with room dried wood, they seem to work great and last a long time, just wondering if their ok for this unit.


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 14, 2015)

BalsamoNY said:


> Thanks!! I was told by the salesman that they corrected these problems last year, but it's possible he was just being a salesman. Lol, I'll definitely keep an eye on the baffle for warping just to be sure. Do you think Envi-bricks are safe for this unit? My wood pile fell victim to the NY blizzard a few weeks back so  tried the envi bricks mixed with room dried wood, they seem to work great and last a long time, just wondering if their ok for this unit.


He was just being a salesman. Do you have the box by chance? Travis industries marks the label with a revision number if they did anything to it. For instance, the Liberty and other steel stoves have Rev1 marked on them for 1 revision. The Leyden on the other hand had like 6 or 7, then they abandoned it.

Bio-bricks will be just fine, stack them tight and only used 4/5 at a time.


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm not saying that will experience the same problems that I did. I don't they all will have these issues. I loved the stove, it was what I wanted. 
Before a year is up, I would definitely do a thorough inspection. Including removing the firebrick to inspect the body of the stove.


----------



## BalsamoNY (Feb 14, 2015)

Too bad I don't have the box, I'll just watch the baffle closely for warping. Thanks for the advice on envi bricks I appreciate it.


----------



## BalsamoNY (Feb 14, 2015)

Great point about inspecting the firebricks, I'lol be sure to do that after the seasons over. Thanks again for all your help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 14, 2015)

BalsamoNY said:


> Great point about inspecting the firebricks, I'lol be sure to do that after the seasons over. Thanks again for all your help, I really appreciate it.


Inspect behind the firebricks. My stove cracked near the bottom on the back.


----------



## BalsamoNY (Feb 14, 2015)

webby3650 said:


> Inspect behind the firebricks. My stove cracked near the bottom on the back.


OMG, that's not good... I'll assume LOPI made good for it? Did they give you a reason why that could of happened?


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 14, 2015)

BalsamoNY said:


> OMG, that's not good... I'll assume LOPI made good for it? Did they give you a reason why that could of happened?


They just blamed me. So I got a refund rather than another one.


----------



## prezes13 (Feb 14, 2015)

webby3650 said:


> They just blamed me. So I got a refund rather than another one.


Was it you?
Just teasing you.  Freestanding cape cod is a beauty, too bad it didn't hold too good.  I hope my insert will not crack.  It has been good too me so far other than being inpractical as far as loading it, but that's the price I have to pay for having a flush insert I guess.


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 14, 2015)

prezes13 said:


> Was it you?
> Just teasing you.  Freestanding cape cod is a beauty, too bad it didn't hold too good.  I hope my insert will not crack.  It has been good too me so far other than being inpractical as far as loading it, but that's the price I have to pay for having a flush insert I guess.


The insert uses a heavier duty baffle than the stove. It has a heavy plate steel panel that lays on top of the SS baffle. I don't know why they didn't use the same one on the stove?
And no, it was not my fault.


----------



## prezes13 (Feb 14, 2015)

It is weird since a freestanding stove has a bigger fire box.  They should build it stronger than a smaller stove.  Since you know so much about the stoves I have to ask a question.  Is it ok to paint the cast iron surround?  And if it is should I use the the paint supplied with the stove?  Or it's just for the stove itself?  The reason I want to paint it is that when I was cleaning glass I sprayed over the cast and now I have some ugly stains that I cannot get rid off.


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 14, 2015)

prezes13 said:


> It is weird since a freestanding stove has a bigger fire box.  They should build it stronger than a smaller stove.  Since you know so much about the stoves I have to ask a question.  Is it ok to paint the cast iron surround?  And if it is should I use the the paint supplied with the stove?  Or it's just for the stove itself?  The reason I want to paint it is that when I was cleaning glass I sprayed over the cast and now I have some ugly stains that I cannot get rid off.


That's just fine. Both are painted with metallic Black Stove Bright from the factory. The touch up can has more metal flake than the factory paint, so you need to paint a bigger area than you might think to blend it. Make sure to spray the can into the air before you start, to clear the catalyst out of the nozzle.
The stove is New Iron, Im pretty sure the insert is Metallic Black like all the others.


----------



## prezes13 (Feb 14, 2015)

With all due respect how do you know all that?


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 14, 2015)

I install Lopi as well as most other major Brands every single day.
And burn as many as possible in my home along the way.


----------



## prezes13 (Feb 14, 2015)

You are very knowledgable guy.  People who hire you to do their installs are lucky.


----------



## begreen (Feb 14, 2015)

We're lucky to have him here too. Webby3650 is Mr. Lopi.


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks. I'm fortunate to work for a family operated Hearth store with over 40 years under their belt! 
I would still have a Lopi and be singing their praises if they had handled my situation better. If I can't get factory support, who can? the factory rep actually laughed when I mentioned hearth.com, said it was a bunch of people who get together to whine and complain...


----------



## begreen (Feb 14, 2015)

Don't let the boss hear them saying that. Kurt was pretty complimentary when I met him. Though it is true that most people come here with a problem to solve. Most are not whiners and we'd get a lot less folks with problems if more dealers dealt with these issues at the front line.


----------



## prezes13 (Feb 14, 2015)

That doesn't sound too good.  I bet you that average "fire minister" here knows more about wood stoves and wood burning that their sales reps.


----------



## begreen (Feb 14, 2015)

That can often be true about sales people be it stoves, cars or computers. For many it doesn't matter what they are selling. Brother Bart and Jags know a lot more about servers than your most competent computer salesperson.


----------

